# radiation wound care



## dray965 (Mar 25, 2014)

my golden, Sooner, just finished 19 radiation treatements over 4 weeks time. She was treated for a sarcoma on her left front elbow and a mass cell tumor on her right side.

In addition to her medications, my instructions are to keep her from licking and to do hydrotherapy by running warm water over the burns.

She pulls off the cone, and tears of any bandages applied to her. So the only way I can keep her from licking is to put her in a tee-shirt with the arms cut to come over the elbow. The elbow part of the shirt stays wet where she's messing with it, but the side wounds seems to do well. Any ideas?

Even though the t-shirt is loose in the chest and leg, I worry that the leg isn't getting enough air to it and that she keeps the shirt wet from licking it. At wits end.

Also, it's winter and I'm 74 and live alone. She is too heavy to lift into the tub and refuses it and the shower. So the only way i know how to rince the wounds is to lay her on a towel in the floor and pour water over them. I'm not sponging or washing but just rinsing. Is that right? 

Need help. Any ideas welcome.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

You might want to try to double cone her. Use both an inflatable and a regular one. Attach the regular one to her collar. That should give her less ability to get out of it and less access to her elbow and side. 

As far as how to best irrigate her radiation burns, I am sorry I cannot help you with that.

All the best to Sooner as she recovers.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I'm sorry I don't have any advice but wanted to say bless you for taking such good care of your girl. I hope this is behind you both soon and you have happy years together. There are these post surgery suits but you would want to ask your vet. I've never used one.


https://www.amazon.com/dp/B084ZFL546/ref=twister_B07ZDR6HQJ?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------

